
Uber’s board meets to discuss the ‘ugly’ Holder report - aceperry
https://www.recode.net/2017/6/10/15777180/uber-directors-meet-tomorrow-ugly-holder-report-management-changes
======
true_tuna
It's not that we're ignoring it, I think everyone has popcorn on deck and
we're waiting for the next big scene of the play. This could very well be the
dramatic pause before the utter collapse of the black unicorn. I'd love to
hear if any of the twenty people fired are the HR employees who dismissed,
minimized, and failed to act on numerous reports of misconduct. That aspect of
the scandal will probably be a very important factor in how this all plays
out.

------
slackstation
22 hours and Hacker News is silent on this issue...

~~~
s3r3nity
I'm waiting for the actual report, rather than the secondary hearsay, before I
comment on it. This article is a bit sparse on concrete / verifiable details
at the moment.

